# Canadian Law Enforcement and Fire Games- Brampton-May 29 - June 03 2006



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Well its that time of year again, The Canadian Law Enforcement and Fire Games, in Brampton this year.
May 29 - June 03 2006
http://www.canadianlawandfiregames.org/website_files/Page640.htm
I plan on being around for the whole weekend as this is the closest its been to where I reside. If you have any questions about eligibility send me a PM and we will see what can be done. We are trying to bump up participation as it has been a bit of a rough ride following the sudden death of the President a few years ago.

Volleyball and TCA anybody.........?


----------

